# Pantyhose: Miracle Aquarium Material!



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been having an algae bloom lately, mostly BGA i think, the brownish cloudy smears on glass, and occasionally green spot that is much harder to remove...

Anyways, i used a small square of panty hose to rub on the acrylic, and not only did it not scratch the plastic, but it took the algae right off! This makes three total uses for pantyhose in my tank! A prefilter, a media bag, and a scrub cloth! What a great material that costs nothing, assuming you know a lady with runs in her hose! 

Anyone else use it?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I use it on my legs. Makes them look smoother and better colour  


Mostly as a prefilter media bag might be good use. I get mine from sears shoe try on socks.


----------

